# Roll Call!!!  TBG Chickasaw hunt



## hogdgz (Jan 3, 2012)

Just wondering who all is planning on coming to the hunt at chickasawhatchee on Jan 13,14,15.
I know of several that dont get on the forum who plan on coming.

I thought about possibly bringing my big gas grill and grilling hamburgers for everyone on saturday evening.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I will be down late Thursday or early Friday mornning, bringing my nephew with me.


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am planning on being there with my wife and possibly my son Michael. I plan on showing up either Thursday nite or Friday morning. Looking forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 3, 2012)

Ill be there


----------



## Clipper (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been planning on that hunt ever since I learned about it.  I still hope to attend.  I orignally planned to spend the whole week down there.  However, a cabinet contractor is coming tomorrow to replace the countertops in my house and I will have to install the new sinks and faucetts we got to go with it.  I suspect the job will run over into next week.  Look for me if you see me coming.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope to be there


----------



## gogtboy (Jan 4, 2012)

Which campground?


----------



## baldfish (Jan 4, 2012)

I will be there thursday evening


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm hoping to come down on Thursday evening but am not sure yet.


----------



## belle&bows (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope too but not sure yet


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 4, 2012)

My dad will be there early in the week....Monday or Tuesday. I will be arriving later Thursday evening....after I finish up 4H archery and unload and reload!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2012)

Awesome everyone, i am hopeing the weather is gonna cooperate, its suppose to warm back up this weekend and hopefully that will last through the week.

I will get a final head count on thursday and go get enough hamburgers and buns for everyone, and will plan on grilling for everyone on saturday evening.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2012)

gogtboy said:


> Which campground?



Mud Creek, which is the first entrance you will come to if your driving west on hwy 62. I will try and make a TBG sighn to put at that entrance.

If anyone has any questions they can call me at 229-349-4013


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 4, 2012)

Can't make it.  Wife is working and I have the kids.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 4, 2012)

i"ll be there/ .......


----------



## Lil'John (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to be there Chase. I'll be visiting Big Jim for 2 weeks. Looking foward to seeing you guys again!


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 4, 2012)

Sounds good lil John, ur name should really be big john though, lol.


----------



## Lil'John (Jan 4, 2012)

It's a Robin Hood thing, got stuck with it back in the early 90's when I was riding with a club.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Jan 6, 2012)

gotta work


----------



## pine nut (Jan 7, 2012)

I am sorry dagnabit, I can't make this one.  I want to get back down there sometime!  Yall have fun!
Bill


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 7, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Sounds good lil John, ur name should really be big john though, lol.



Or maybe Large John?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 7, 2012)

Barry u coming?


----------



## SOS (Jan 7, 2012)

Chase....I'm about 50/50 right now.  Hope to see the gang there...and get on some piggies...


----------



## Clipper (Jan 7, 2012)

I am still planning to come and hope to get down on Tuesday if possible.  Will be leaving to go home on Saturday.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 8, 2012)

SOS said:


> Chase....I'm about 50/50 right now.  Hope to see the gang there...and get on some piggies...



Awesome Steve, it want be the same without u and Dennis there, actually I think Dennis is coming so now u gotta come.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 8, 2012)

Yall might wanna bring a climber with ya, the bucks are chasing again in some areas.


----------



## diamondback (Jan 8, 2012)

yall should have a good hunt.I was up there yesterday.Found loads of fresh rooting as well as some fresh scrapes.Looks like the second rut is come in and with the cold coming in by the weekend everyone should get some shots.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 8, 2012)

Come on down Steve!


----------



## ol dog (Jan 8, 2012)

Be my first time. I'm coming. Jerry


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 8, 2012)

This is good, looks like we are gonna have a good crowd of folks, cant wait to see everyone there.


----------



## SOS (Jan 8, 2012)

My wife says I'm going...must be tired of me.  Can I hunt pigs on Monday?


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 8, 2012)

Yep! Small game will be in


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 9, 2012)

SOS said:


> My wife says I'm going...must be tired of me.  Can I hunt pigs on Monday?



Awesome Steve and yes u can hunt pigs on monday, when u gonna get there?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 10, 2012)

Spoke to my Dad last night. He pulled in late afternoon got his camp set up and looked around. Saw a good amount of deer sign and 1 big ol hog laying in a ditch just off of 62.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 10, 2012)

Should be there late Thurs or Fri morning


----------



## DAGATOR16 (Jan 10, 2012)

I'll be there. I think Jeff Kitchens and Rick Jones might also be there.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 10, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Barry u coming?



I ain't gonna make it...on account of being too sorry. Yep, that pretty much sums it up.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like it is gonna be some good pig hunting, got some rain today and some more is on the way and suppose to be out of here by tommorow. All this moisture will have the hogs moving and help us stalk up on them without the leaves crunching.


----------



## stick-n-string (Jan 10, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> I ain't gonna make it...on account of being too sorry. Yep, that pretty much sums it up.



Come on Barry!!
Ill let you shoot the shadow this time!!


----------



## Jeff Kitchens (Jan 11, 2012)

I wont be making it this year.  Plant has been down since Jan 1st and we are working 12 hr shifts until it is back up. Shannon's birthday is Saturday and I can't even make it home for that


----------



## BigJim Bow (Jan 11, 2012)

I'll be there too. Ain't shot a bow outside of my shop in weeks. 

Might still know how.

bigjim


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm here now.  Just got back to camp. The recent rain has helped out. I saw a lot of fresh rooting and several good wallows in the area I was stompin' in. Should be a good few days..... ahem...... firewood would be nice to have. Lows are gonna be in the 20's.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 11, 2012)

We will be down at first light Friday, I will bring some wood with me not sure how much.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 11, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Looks like it is gonna be some good pig hunting, got some rain today and some more is on the way and suppose to be out of here by tommorow. All this moisture will have the hogs moving and help us stalk up on them without the leaves crunching.



Looks like it's going to cool down a little for ya too. Won't get busted due to  skeeter buzzin' noise.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 11, 2012)

I will be headed out there tommorow midday sometime, see yall soon.

Also, dunno if I am gonna be able to bring my big grill to do hamburgers, but if I can I get it loaded I gonna cook some hamboogers for everyone!!!

Lil piggies here we come.


----------



## SOS (Jan 11, 2012)

Despite all of life's problems....my bride says I will be there!  She's either a good woman....or tired of me.  Planning on late Friday afternoon, but midday on Saturday is possible.  Just to be sure, can we hunt pigs on Monday since it will still be small game season.  Planning to stay until then.  Steve


----------



## gregg dudley (Jan 11, 2012)

Go get 'em guys!  Wishing I could make this hunt, but I look forward to hearing your tales.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 12, 2012)

Going to be heading down this evening after our 4H archery shoot. I will bring what firewood I have laying around.


----------



## gtfisherman (Jan 12, 2012)

I wish I could make it. But it doesn't look like it this year. Just too much up in the air right now to get away.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 12, 2012)

SOS said:


> Despite all of life's problems....my bride says I will be there!  She's either a good woman....or tired of me.  Planning on late Friday afternoon, but midday on Saturday is possible.  Just to be sure, can we hunt pigs on Monday since it will still be small game season.  Planning to stay until then.  Steve



Steve, small game season is in at chickasaw until feb29, I just checked the regs so ur good to go. Last day for dee is on sunday.


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 12, 2012)

Word is two down already!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Martin , yep i heard the same thing, waiting on pics.........


----------



## SELFBOW (Jan 12, 2012)

ky_longbow said:


> Martin , yep i heard the same thing, waiting on pics.........



I got em so I know you should to.


----------



## pine nut (Jan 12, 2012)

two black n white'uns Dendy scores!


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 12, 2012)

Good wind today...white oaks dropping like rain..two piggies that got too close..story later.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Way to go man!!!!! We will be down in the mornning leave a few pigs in the woods!!


----------



## Knee Deep (Jan 12, 2012)

Wish I could make this one but not gonna make it. Yall have fun and be careful.


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 12, 2012)

Pics for Dendy , congrats again !!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice shootin' Dendy!


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 12, 2012)

trying again for Dendy


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 12, 2012)

Good shooting Dendy. Any chance those two grillers might be consumed on the premises?


----------



## bronco611 (Jan 13, 2012)

not gona be able tocamp but will be there Saturday beating the bushes.


----------



## SOS (Jan 13, 2012)

leaving at 0700 tomorrow.  See you all at lunch.  Tie one up for me.


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 13, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Good shooting Dendy. Any chance those two grillers might be consumed on the premises?



Baldfish threw something together tonight in a dutch oven. Awesome.


----------



## Dennis (Jan 13, 2012)

We had Hairy Pork and taters with Choked Chicken


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 13, 2012)

Charlie makes the best choked chicken and the hairy pork and potatoes. It was good. Me and D got on some really good sighn this afternoon.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 13, 2012)

Nice D!!! Good pigs... What's this choked chicken about....


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 13, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Nice D!!! Good pigs... What's this choked chicken about....


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 14, 2012)

Dendy spills more blood......


----------



## ky_longbow (Jan 14, 2012)

The boy is smoking .......


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 14, 2012)

We had a good time wish we would have stayed longer but the cold nights and lack of sleep was calling me home!! LOL


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 14, 2012)

Sounds like tonight's menu might be Charlie's choked chicken with  a helping of cow horned spike on the side.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2012)

ky_longbow said:


> The boy is smoking .......



He needs his license revoked, while there's still game left!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 15, 2012)

Way to go guys. Any one else get any shots?


----------



## Dennis (Jan 15, 2012)

Ask Chase about what he killed


----------



## Longstreet1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Chase what did you kill?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 15, 2012)

Longstreet1 said:


> Chase what did you kill?



Chase, what did you kill?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 15, 2012)

I will never tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 15, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> I will never tell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No, but someone else will...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 15, 2012)

Remember....We have ways to make yu talk!     
Somebody ask the wife....She'll know?


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 15, 2012)

Lets just say a tree jumped in front of me, which in turn caused me to drive a Mag1 broadhead into a small tree, didnt even see it when I was so focused on the buck, the tree was covering the bucks vitals and I never saw it. Dendy's buck and my buck were chasing the same doe.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jan 15, 2012)

Themsz tree have a way of moving around at the worse times...Sounds like yall had a great time...
Gotta make some of the shoots and hunts this year...Missing out on way to much fun....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jan 15, 2012)

hogdgz said:


> Lets just say a tree jumped in front of me, which in turn caused me to drive a Mag1 broadhead into a small tree, didnt even see it when I was so focused on the buck, the tree was covering the bucks vitals and I never saw it.



Tree wasn't in a shadow was it? 
I'll bet you put one of your best dirty looks on it...when you finally saw it, that is.


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like ya'll had a bunch of fun, again. When ever I retire I hope to get to more of these eating's, I mean hunts. Congrats. Denny. mIke


----------



## sawtooth (Jan 16, 2012)

My accounts of the Chick hunt for this year....... this could get long, as i don't have a lot to do right now...
       First of all- it was COLD! Every day, every night- COLD. A very big thanks to Dennis for keeping a big fire every day to warm us all after those cool days of hunting. 
   I arrived early afternoon on Wed. to get my tent and all set up and get everything in order for the next few days..... richard and david came over promptly to introduce themselves and offer their assistance in setting up my camp since the wind was howling in every direction- not to die down until late friday night. After talking a bit with both of those fine gentlemen, I went to the first place that i wanted to check for hogs. I did a lot of walking around and found a ton of hog sign both fresh and not so fresh, including a wallow that i had a lot of confidence in. I made up my mind pretty quick that i'd be back here the next day... the pigs were in the mud a little, but not like in times past. The blistering wind had been knocking the last few acorns out of the trees and that's where i had been finding the freshest rooting...in hardwood patches along the palmetto-choked bottoms. 
  Thursday morning i woke up cold and stiff. I really wanted to hunt that morning, but i guess i wanted to stay by the fire even more. So i just milled around camp and shot a little at my target and filed my broadheads one more time. Lunch came and went, a few more folks showed up and finally it was time to hit the woods again. I went back to the same spot that i had found all the acorns the day before. The wind was frustrating. It just wouldn't pick a direction blow consistently. Hunting pigs in swirling wind is almost always a lose/lose endeavor. I took my chances anyway and started the walk toward the hardwoods. About a half mile in i heard the rustling and scurrying of a few little porkers somewhere underneath the palmettos. I was already way too close. I don't like to get to close before i know how many there are and where ALL of them are . So i backed out and got downwind as best i could and studied them for a second..... turns out they were feeding in my direction and the wind was in my face so i just held tight to see what they'd do next. The first one to give me a shot was a 25lb. sow at 12 yards or so.. I drew and shot. I hit her farther back than i wanted to and she ran a few steps and stopped, so i made another offering and this time it went where i wanted it to. The pig ran only a few yards and fell over- never making a peep, which is not very typical at all. The rest  of the group was unaffected by the commotion and continued to feed. Another sow, same size, appeared to my left at only ten yards. I shot again, and watched my arrow slide through a hole that the Magnus II had made high in the shoulder. This pig made a lot of noise..... and tore off in a huge circle that wound up less than three feet from where it was standing when i shot it. With only a hex blunt left in my quiver... i was done. 
    Chase helped me dress the piggies back at camp and we left the pigs in Dennis' cooler overnight. They became food for us all the next night courtesy of Baldfish and his dutch oven. 
   Friday I hunted with Chase and even though we found fresh rooting all day long, we never could quite close the deal and the hogs stayed a step or two ahead. 
   Saturday morning was cold again and after a sleepless night i was reluctant to get out of my sleeping bag. Chase showed up at eight or so and we were off to the woods by ten. We walked along a creek bottom in an effort to get to a group of islands that held a lot of hardwoods and hopefully, a few hogs. We finally reached the islands but the wind had layed down and the forest floor was littered with crunchy leaves making a stalk simply impossible. We were busting hogs out of the palmettos at over 100 yards. Sneaking through there was just futile. We decided to take a short break and then head back to the truck and hatch a plan "B'. This is where it gets interesting.
   We were sitting down in a small clearing several yards apart just resting, drinking water and letting my back rest. I think chase had gone to sleep. Something got my attention farther off in the creek bottom and as it got closer it sounded like a team of horses tearing through the palmettos. I said,"hey,man!" "wake up!" in sort of a whisper-yell. "there's something over there". Chase stood up and said, "it's a bunch of deer- coming right to us, get ready!" Chase was kinda standing in a half squat and i was on one knee, bow ready. The first deer to appear was a doe, mouth wide open, tongue hanging out- frazzled. Chase bleated at her but she didn't stop until neither of us could see her. The next deer was a buck that was decent, a 6 or 8 point, and he was walking toward the doe. Chase drew and let fly and his arrow was stopped cold by a tree about as big in diameter as a baseball bat. Dang! The deer never ran off but continued toward the doe. Still a third deer was behind those two and stopped behind a palmetto bush and began to look around. All i could see was his front third and neck. I had a spot to shoot through and thought i could make it so i drew slowly and turned it loose. We never heard my arrow hit- anything, dirt or deer. We went to the spot where the deer had stood and found blood sprayed all over the palmetto bushes. Later, only a few yards away was my arrow, bloody from steel to plastic. Awesome! Chase is a very good blood-trailer and found drops of blood when it really counted, keeping us on the right trail. We found my deer dead as a hammer about 150 yards away from where it was shot. After a few high fives and some pictures, we got it ready to tote out. This had turned out good. 
  When we got back to camp, I had to get my stuff together and leave ,but not before sitting around the fire again and recounting all the cool things that happened over the last few days. I always look forward to the Chickasawhatchee hunt. It was here that i was introduced to the TBG, and later arrowed my first trad hog some years back. Lot of good times and memories for me here. I always meet new folks and share a campfire with old friends one more time.. and even miss those who couldn't make it. Thanks to everybody for making this year's hunt one to remember.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome deal, sawtooth! Sounds like a fun hunt!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 16, 2012)

Sounds like a usual TBG gathering...good folks and great food and great hunting opportunities....thanks for sharing your story I enjoyed it.


----------



## Al33 (Jan 16, 2012)

What a great narrative of what went down for you and Chase! Congratulations Dendy on the dinner combo of pork and venison! Wish I had been there to see all of you and listen first hand to you telling the stories.

Good on you Dennis for keeping the fire going!!!


----------



## Dennis (Jan 16, 2012)

I too hunted this weekend but i guess i was trying to hard, Next time im going to lay down and take a nap!


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 16, 2012)

Dennis said:


> I too hunted this weekend but i guess i was trying to hard, Next time im going to lay down and take a nap!



It works....I have had deer wake me up to shoot them


----------



## rapid fire (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats guys.  Dendy, I think that same hunt was one of my first for the TBG folks as well.  What a fine group of people.


----------



## hogdgz (Jan 16, 2012)

Dendy, I like the way you told the story brother, U da man!!!! It was awesome spending time with you in the woods and helping you trail your deer, we were both grinning from ear to ear.

I really enjoyed hanging out with everyone, and got to meet several new folks, we had a blast around the campfire as usual, I think thats the funnest part. By the way, Steve (sos) is an Astrolagist, especially after he has had a few mixed drinks, lol. As Dendy said, Dennis did an awesome job keeping the fire going, most people didnt get out of there tent until they heard Dennis piling wood on the fire. We gonna make it a ritual to have Charlys "Choked Chicken" and "Hairy Pork and Potatoes" every year at the hunt.


----------



## robert carter (Jan 16, 2012)

Congrats Dendy and Chase on an outstanding hunt.Nothing better than sharing the swamp with a good Friend...except maybe a dead critter or two.Stay on`m,RC.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks Chase for a great hunt. I bet I walked close to 20 miles and saw plenty of sign .....just no pigs. I will need to get back down your way and try it again. I really enjoyed meeting everyone.


----------



## ol dog (Jan 17, 2012)

It was my first official hog hunt ever.What a blast. Thanks to Dennis and Steve for guide services . Had I been younger and 5  seconds faster I would have gotten a shot at the 5 teenagers we got on late Sunday afternoon. Next time for sure. Good meeting new friens and seeing old ones again. Jerry


----------

